# How can you tell if V pups are overweight?



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi All!

So, the litter of four pups (small for this dam, her previous litter was 11), have lots of milk they don’t have to share like with larger litters and I’ve been noticing how fast they are growing by the pics the breeder is sending me (now 3 weeks, 2 days old). Now, I know pups in general should be round and never skinny, but I’m not sure what constitutes an overweight pup? Can anyone help me out?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I could be wrong, but I don't think you really need to worry about a pup's weight at that young of an age. Kind of like how you don't really need to worry about a fat baby. 

Once they're weaned an on kibble, you can monitor their weight.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Would love to see some pictures, but at that age I would not worry about them being fat.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bende was from a small litter and had lots of access to the milkbar. By 3-4 weeks they looked like little stuffed animals. Between 4-8 weeks of lots of sniffing and exploring around they started to loose some of it, and between 16 weeks and 1.5 years we had a constant battle of putting weight on him and not look anorexic, due to growing and plenty of off leash exercise. He turned out to be fine, all muscle, no fat but not underweight anymore by now, at 2 years and 2 months old.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Trust both the breeder and the dam to know this. It's better to be chubs at that age then not, they need a lot of energy store to grow!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

Thanks Guys! I appreciate it. Here’s a pic...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

those are some chunky little monkeys for sure, haha. I'm sure they'll burn it off bouncing on that trampoline!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 10, 2018)

Einspanner, I know right?! Especially the alpha pup sitting up. He’s a rascally guy according to the breeder. I’m sure he’s also the one that fights for the most chances to get at that milk, little chubby stinker. 😜


----------

